# Router press



## IAMike (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, I wasn't sure exactly where to put it.

I'm trying to drill fairly shallow, hemispherical holes in some douglas fir/whitewood 4×4. I tried chucking a 1/2" core box bit in my drill press, but it doesn't have the RPM of a router, and I couldn't get a clean hole. I need to drill a LOT of them (they're the pips of the dice I'm making) so setting up each cube in a clamp and then using a plunge router would be inefficient and slow (21 pips per 3.5" die, 6 dice per set). I've tried to find a fixture or jig that would allow me to mount the router and use it as a drill press, for fast, repeatable, safe drilling. Has anyone come across anything like that?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would build a template for each face out of 1/4" MDF. I would build a jig to hold the template and the dice and cut the holes with a router. With a good jig, you could do this very quickly.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Redoak49 has it! Make a template for each die face, and cut with a plunge router with template bushing.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have one. Old bench top drill press stand with a router held by pieces of all thread and other bits just cobbled together and welded. Picked it up with some other stuff. Never used it. I'll get picks in a little while if I get a chance.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If it were me, I think I'd just reshape a countersink bit to have a rounded point and do it on the DP. I'd probably make redoak and jerryminer's jig to speed up the process.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I would make a template for all six sides of a die, dimple all the pips in one die, then cut them apart to assemble the die. To cut them apart you could use another template(s) and use the "simple miter" described by BritBoxmaker.
That should save some time!

I assume than the die are made of pieces as opposed to solid MDF, but I could be wrong …...?


----------

